# Business of Photography



## robk (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a new blog that addresses the business side of photography. I hope you are able to learn something from it. I do it because I think it's fun to share what I've learned over the years.


----------



## Sirene (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice, thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks promising, thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum.


----------

